# X585 Rear Hydralics



## Taz (Jul 25, 2010)

I have a 04 X585 that has a 47'' front blower , bucket loader and live rear pto. I'd like to add a rear hydralic hook up to run a 3pt log splitter or rear tiller. What do I need as far as parts to do this? Is it expensive ? Thanks


----------

